# geico is insuring in florida for uber/lyft drivers



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

ok!


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

So about $2100 annual.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Good news


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Hybrid is spreading, great news


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

KevinH said:


> So about $2100 annual.


hmmm i need a few more cups of coffee before i do the math but it sounds right, geico impressed me the other day when my friend got rammed by a geico client and they had a rental car on the quick, i was very impressed, my friend has progressive and they never even called him back! i told him why you paying for that piece of garbage! they should be fighting for you , not just be there to take a check!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

victorious52 Good job! So, I checked it out to see how it would compare to my present policy. With the same limits and options I got a semiannual of $1,148 I need to re-evaluate and possibly switching.
Edit: actually is an annual of $1148.00


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> victorious52 Good job! So, I checked it out to see how it would compare to my present policy. With the same limits and options I got a semiannual of $1,148 I need to re-evaluate and possibly switching.


does your current policy accept uber and lyft?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

victorious52 said:


> does your current policy accept uber and lyft?


It does. I'm under a corp.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

$2100/yr for full commercial coverage? That's a good deal.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I added the semi of $574.00 So, it is actually $1148.00 annually.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone else hit pause at 2:34 and observe the conditions of this quote including:

#1 - Driven less than 9000 miles per year.
#2 - Not used for business purposes.

Tricking the system does not mean they allow it. You could have put Self Employed and "ISIS Terrorist" and it would not have triggered any special response until a human looked at it
Geico has introduced Uber like plans in MD and VA. It has not yet expanded to FL.

You could push through and make payments, but you could very well have issues if you ever needed to make a claim.


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

I just checked GEICOs website no TNC insurance in Florida.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Hopefully GEICO will come to CA and offer it here to compete with Metromile. They have no competition here yet and are profit-skimming the early adopters.


----------



## NOVA yuppie (Oct 17, 2014)

I received one of the Geico plans here in Virginia last week. Policy is 240 per month for commercial insurance to cover me while driving for Uber. They made it pretty clear to me that a personal auto policy with them would provide no one with any coverage in the event of an accident while driving for Uber...scared straight; they win, sign me up. I sincerely hope that this thing starts to spread across the nation. 

Of note, I uploaded my insurance documents as soon as I got them last week and Uber has yet to get them out of "pending" status, even after emailing them about it. I wonder if they are stalling for some reason.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

NOVA yuppie said:


> I received one of the Geico plans here in Virginia last week. Policy is 240 per month for commercial insurance to cover me while driving for Uber. They made it pretty clear to me that a personal auto policy with them would provide no one with any coverage in the event of an accident while driving for Uber...scared straight; they win, sign me up. I sincerely hope that this thing starts to spread across the nation.
> 
> Of note, I uploaded my insurance documents as soon as I got them last week and Uber has yet to get them out of "pending" status, even after emailing them about it. I wonder if they are stalling for some reason.


Get a regular non-rideshare policy for one year. Wait for the policy document to arrive, upload it to Uber, start driving. That will allow you to drive for 12 months without being hassled by Uber.

Then get whatever commercial policy you want, cancel the non-rideshare policy and get your refund.

It's none of Uber's business what insurance you have for your car. As long as whatever policy you ultimately get covers you to drive rideshare, that's enough.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

XavierKnight said:


> I just checked GEICOs website no TNC insurance in Florida.


im confused
the topic title says Geico is insuring florida drivers (like they do for uber drivers in MARYLAND/VIRGINA )
now you are saying Geico is not
#confused
which one is it?


----------



## cbfan1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Spoke to my GEICO rep today - he told me NOT in Florida as of yet. No set timetable but something they do hope to offer going forward.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so................ maybe this topic should be deleted? no sense of false hope


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

For $240 per month you can get a full commercial policy here in GA on a sedan and go make money other than what Uber let's you make. Don't see how under $1/mile is worth the coverage.


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

MiamiFlyer said:


> Anyone else hit pause at 2:34 and observe the conditions of this quote including:
> 
> #1 - Driven less than 9000 miles per year.
> #2 - Not used for business purposes.
> ...


yes in the bottom it does say to edit these statements which i did, but i just heard some called geico and they said that they don't do ride sharing in florida, so i am back to square one! but it did fool me for sure


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Hybrid is spreading, great news


Just like HIV!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> For $240 per month you can get a full commercial policy here in GA on a sedan and go make money other than what Uber let's you make. Don't see how under $1/mile is worth the coverage.


It's not, it can't be, but somehow the masses are fooled. It's basic math, but they keep signing up like unsuspecting Jews waiting to walk into death chambers to "get a shower."

Uber - "a lie so colossal that no one would believe that someone could have the impudence to distort the truth so infamously." <-- Know where that came from? Another German. 

Bite Me Kalakanopadink.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Just like HIV!


...beautiful!!


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> Anyone else hit pause at 2:34 and observe the conditions of this quote including:
> 
> #1 - Driven less than 9000 miles per year.
> #2 - Not used for business purposes.
> ...


Geico told me "not in FL" when I applied for hybrid ri


victorious52 said:


> ok!


I applied to Geico in Florida for hybrid personal/rideshare automobile liability policy and was told "not available in your state".


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

it must be a mistake on the website, i am sure the programmers are correcting this for sure, and in the future i will not only use the website but also call to verify


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

MiamiFlyer said:


> Anyone else hit pause at 2:34 and observe the conditions of this quote including:
> 
> #1 - Driven less than 9000 miles per year.
> #2 - Not used for business purposes.
> ...


isis terrorist! very good one!


----------

